# Looking 4 2007 CR1 52cm



## mcquill (Apr 29, 2003)

Anybody looking to sell an earlier CR1 52cm or know of one? Open to others but a brand new 2007 for under $200 (kidding) would be ideal. Size is firm but price is flexible. If you have any good leads I would appreciate it. Frame is ideal but complete bike is ok.
Happy New Year.... still


----------

